# 65' Body mount



## kax (Dec 29, 2013)

Trying to get this barn find road worthy.

Where can I buy this broken mount? Or is it even available?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hard to tell from the photo exactly where that is.... if that's part of the frame, I'm not sure if replacements are available. However, it should be too tough to repair it if you've got some reasonable welding skills.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I _think_ Mr. Bear meant to say _not _too tough to repair. Yes, they make repair kits for those, usually consisting of large washers that get welded over the entire opening. With that amount of rust, I strongly recommend you sandblast the frame and replace the brake and fuel lines, though. Can't weld on top of rust....


----------



## kax (Dec 29, 2013)

Yea, plan on cleaning it up. New lines and all.
Does anyone have a link to purchase the replacement part?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Man i love seeing a cool car nose peaking out of the dark recesses of a barn or garage, and Pontiacs have unmistakable beaks. Looks like a nice find. These will work, whenever in doubt try chevy a-body parts, more plentiful and cheaper.

1964-72 Chevelle Body-To-Frame Mount Repair Kit for years 1964, 1965, 1966, 1967, 1968, 1969, 1970, 1971, 1972 @ OPGI.com

1964 1967 GM A Body Frame Body Mount Repair Kit | eBay

https://www.yearone.com/Catalog/1964.72.chevelle.monte.carlo.el.camino/body/body-mounts-_-bushings


----------

